# Thoughts on using Seachem tidal as surface skimmer.



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm a long time (years and years) user of Aquaclear filters, but many of the features of Seachem's Tidal filters really intrigue me. I don't seem to get a surface film so I'm not sure how much the skimmer feature would mean to me. I like the self priming submersible pump (although it may look 'ugly' in the tank), the heater attachment, the top that duals as a tray for basket transport/cleaning....so if one or the other of my two AC 70's go south, a Tidal may be in my future.


----------



## Tessa (Dec 8, 2015)

If you're just looking for a surface skimmer the Eheim Skim350 is great - I have one in my planted 33g and really like it. Small, quiet, effective.


----------



## RyRob (May 30, 2015)

If I needed a new HOB filter, I'd highly consider it just for the skimming purpose alone. I am also a longtime fan of aquaclear filters. When I setup my rimless 45cm cube (saltwater) I put a AC70 on it. Worked great but without having an overflow box (sumpless) I kept getting surface scum and my tank wasn't being aerated enough. There's a small company called "Oceanbox Deaigns" that makes acrylic tanks and accessories for reef tanks. He makes magnetic acrylic overflow boxes for aquaclear HOB's that work awesome (he doesn't have an ac20 model, I believe). The box itself was $50+ shipping and worth every penny. I really want one for all my AC filters, salt and fresh water. 

So if you already own an AC HOB, that, imo, is the perfect solution for surface skimming and added aeration. If not, from what I've seen of the Tidal, the Tidal should do its job in surface skimming just fine.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

Hmm....a closer look at OceanBox Designs Aquaclear Media Basket and Surface Skimmer reveals a couple of issues...

1) Cost for the AC50 version is $89.98 ($98.98 for the AC70 model). You could get nearly two Tidal filters for that cost.

2) The media basket design presumes you'd want filter floss as your first media. I say nay nay as I use it last , preferring coarse sponge initially.

3) It claims there's a flaw in the AC design that allows water to bypass filtration. This is not true. The standard media basket allows for re-filtration when the inlet tube is set for flow reduction. Water doesn't bypass media, but rather is recycled/re-filtered.


----------

